# Shadow, Jester and Georgia



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Mom (Luvabun), it's me Shadow!







Look what I got for my litterbox. A new screen to cover the wood pellets, so my hay doesn't get mixed in it.








Had so much fun in the basement run. I met a girl called Pebbles and she smells nice.








I even made the hole bigger because it was too small for me.








They even have wood for me to chew on.

Luvabun is temporarily out of the country, and hopefully she will be back Saturday night.You can catch her story here....

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=38767&forum_id=5


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey Mom, it's Jester! Don't wait up for us. 






I got to run around for about an hour and half that time there was a girl called Bebe that was down here too.








This hole is the perfect size.








Kissy Kissy :love:








I washed my hands before supper. Really!

I got weighed and I am 1645 grams. Shadow weighs 3310 grams.


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh my goodness, there's my babies :in tears:. Mommy loves you (even though you don't look like you're missing me at all :X)

I just managed to get online for a few minutes, and I'm so pleased to see that they have settled so well. Have they actually 'met' the girls yet?

We arrived safely - our luggage actually arrived 5 hours after we did, on the n ext flight :?. It is HOT, but taking it easy. The real problems will be when we have to come back in to Canada. Fingers crossed it goes without a hitch.

Anyhoo, thanks for posting,Stan. I shall keep coming back to check how they are doing, and making sure you haven't sneaked them away somewhere 

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 4, 2008)

I spent the day brushing all four bunnies. TheFurminator works great.  There is hair everywhere.  They didn't mind the vacuum at all, when I used it to collect the hairs off the brush. When you get back, you should try the Zoom Groom Brush. The combination of the two brushes makes things so easy.

All the bunnies got an hour each of run time.

LuvaBun* wrote: *


> Have they actually 'met' the girls yet?


I introduced Pebbles to Shadow yesterday. I heldPebbles on the floor while Shadow came up to sniff her.
Jester was too busy exploring and running around to pay attention to Bebe. I kept Bebe in the carrier while Jester was out in the basement run. Bebe kept biting the cage bars to get out, but when Jester came up and press his nose up to hers, they both sat there for a moment until Jester ran off.

Today I let Bebe out of the carrier to see how Jester react to Bebe. Bebe flatten herself out for Jester. Jester came up tosniff Bebeand then nippedher onher head. Bebe kept approaching Jester but he kept nipping at her. After awhile he started chasing her and pulling fur. I had to use the spray pump to slow Jester down, but Bebe was too afraid of him and tried to hide behind me. So I ended the session and took Bebe back to her cage.

Then I tried letting Shadow out with Pebbles in the run. Pebbles was the aggressor, and charged Shadow grabbing tuffs of fur off him. Poor Shadow must of been thinking here we go again with another bunny attacking him. Pebbles kept running at him to bite him and Shadow was trying to defend himself. Fur was flying from the two of them. At times, I tried to stop Pebbles, but she bit and tugged atmy gloves when I held my hand out. So that ended in record time. I couldn't find any bad bites and all the bunniesare fine. I don't want any bunnies hurt, so I will keep any other meetings to a minimum.

All bunnies gained weight today, so they are eating well. I might have to cut back slightly on their food.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 5, 2008)

All the bunnies are doing well today. I brushed all of them again. I've got to get a Furminater or a Furbuster. I set up a brushing station in the basement run so I don't get hair all over in the kitchen. 

Shadow and Jester are so good with their litterboxes in their cages so clean up is a breeze. They evenpee inthe litter boxes set up in the basement. Some of the poops end up on the basementfloor, but that is a result of a pooping war from all bunnies and that they want to make sure that I have something to do. 

I held Pebbles for Shadow to sniff and that went pretty good. However I didn't let the two run around together.
I held Bebe for Jester to sniff too.After I let Bebe down, she runs and hides as she is afraid of Jester. There was no biting though.
Well I'm going to give them some parsley and go to bed now.

Hope you're having a good time in Vegas.

Stan


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks so much for keeping us updated . Getting online is a bit hit and miss here,so it's nice to see how my babies are doing.

Things seem to be going OK. Would Bebe be so frightened of Shadow? I know Jester is just so full of energy,it's like watching a tornado run around the floor .

We are having a lovely time - it is 108 degrees today, so we rented an air conditioned cabana by the pool. Not won anything yet- well I did win $7 

Give all bunnies a kiss from me.

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 6, 2008)

All the bunnies lost alittle weight today. But that can be gained by giving them a few more pellets.  Shadow continues to eat so much hay, her poops are marble sized.  Jester eats his share, but they put Pebbles and Bebe to shame as mine hardly touch their hay. I gave some of your pellets to my two as treats.They are big compared to Oxbow (the size of macaroni).  

Jester and Bebe are so similar. They like to run around, binky and jump up and down on things. Shadow and Pebbles prefer to stay on the ground and flop on the floor.

I had Jester and Bebe together for awhile, but Bebe keeps running away and hiding from Jester. And everytime Bebe runs, Jester would chase and pull hair off Bebe. So I ended that session.

Then I tried something different. I introduced Shadow to Bebe .... and it was a hit! :bunnydance::bunnydance: The two got alongvery well with no biting. :shock: At first, Bebe was shy and running away, but Shadow did not chase and nip her. Over time, the two were making more contact, andsniffing each other. Bebe would put her head down, but Shadow would not groom her. He would nibble at her fur, but the nibbles got harder which causes Bebe to run away. There is a good chance they could bond, but then Shadow would have to stay here. 

I didn't put Pebbles withShadow today, but I wanted to see how Pebbles and Bebe got along after having other bunnies over. Bad mistake, as soon as I put Pebbles down, Bebe charged Pebbles and they got into a terrible fight. Both are fine, but it took Pebbles some time to settle down. Looks like the two won't be bonding soon. 

Tomorrow, I will pick up some more salad and parsley, so everyone should be fine for the weekend.

Stan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 6, 2008)

Jester is full of energy jumping up and down on things.


Oh I forgot that I posted some pictures in this thread ...

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=26697&forum_id=1&jump_to=515489#p515489


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 6, 2008)

Yay for Shadow and Bebe . But no, it would mean Bebe would have to come home with me - I mean, I'm the only female with 3 males, soooo ......

Sorry to hear that Pebbles and Bebe still won't get along . I guess they are both pretty stubborn.

We fly back later today, and get in sometime tonight - if they let us :shock:. It will probably be tomorrow afternoon when I phone you.

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 5, 2008)

Janis away for a few days and spendingsome time in the mountains (Jasper). Hopefully it doesn't snow too much and the temperature doesn't go down to -12*C (10*F).Ibunnynapped Shadow and Jester last night, and will hold them ransom when Jan gets back. 

Shadow and Jester are not bonded and still have some scuffles when they are together, so I am keeping them separated during their stay. They will get separate run times.

My bunnies, Pebbles and Bebe have bonded and I can leave them in the run together. Pebbles is still alittle nervous being around Bebe, but there is no biting or fighting. 

It took me around 15 months to bond my two, but I got to give Jan credit for helping me out. Bebe has always been aggressive to Pebbles, and Pebbles have come to a point where she is just scared of Bebe. In October Bebe went over to Shadows House on a Bunny date. However Shadow must of frighten Bebe, because Bebe invaded Shadows territory. After that Bebe stopped being an aggressive bunny. She even started giving Pebbles some bunny licks which she never did before.

These pictures are from the Bunny date, October 9, 2008.
















Bebe just loved to be cuddled by Jan. Of courseShadow is getting alittle jealous. 








Jan has to tell you about this incident about Shadow and the door. 

Another incident at the bunny date is when Bebe runs awayfrom Shadow. Bebe would run so fast in a circle around the room, she ends up bumping into Shadows back.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 5, 2008)

OMG they are bonded Stan. We must see pictures of them.

BTW you can send Jester to me while Jan is away, and then tell her Jester went on a little trip.

Susan


----------



## swanlake (Nov 5, 2008)

i think a bonded bunny photo session is in order :nod


----------



## LedaHartwood (Nov 5, 2008)

:hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts:


[align=center]Jester is the cutest Harlie I've EVER seen! Must bunny nap!
[/align]


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 7, 2008)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> BTW you can send Jester to me while Jan is away, and then tell her Jester went on a little trip.



Jan would notbe able to have mesending Jester to you, because she would not be able to get Jester back from me. 

OR... Maybe I could tell Jan that Jester was sent to you, while Iget to keephim after Jan gets back.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 7, 2008)

*LedaHartwood wrote: *


> Jester is the cutest Harlie I've EVER seen! Must bunny nap!


Catch him if you can. He is pretty fast.






He is full of energy and binkies galore. Yet he sits in your arms so calm for cuddles.
He really enjoys being in contact with people.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 7, 2008)

*swanlake wrote: *


> i think a bonded bunny photo session is in order


I can put Shadow, Pebbles and Bebe together in the run! No biting or fighting. Pebbles couldn't stay away from Shadow, and groomed him all the time.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey, Susan and LedaHartwood - no napping the Jester bunny :nonono:. And now i know your plan, Stan, you can't hide him from me 

I have to say, that picture of Shadow and Pebbles just melted me :in tears:. Shadow is really a 'bunnies bunny' (he prefers the company of rabbits to humans) and yet other rabbits always seem to attack him . And to see my boy getting kisses just makes me feel sooooo happy for him. Of course, that means Pebbles has to come and live with us 

Will be back sometime tomorrow - have walked miles in the mountains here, so a bit worn out :sleep:

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 8, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> I have to say, that picture of Shadow and Pebbles just melted me.


Which one? :whistling


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 8, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Will be back sometime tomorrow - have walked miles in the mountains here, so a bit worn out :sleep:


Tomorrow? Hmm... I won't be home, err... I'll be out all day ... _(to hide the bunnies). :running bunny_

Maybe you should take a few days to rest since you are worn out before you pick up your bunnies. :nod


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 8, 2008)

I love love _love _the photos. Jester is _such _a gorgeous boy and well - you know how much I love Shadow! Isn't he just a little doll Stan?

I hope you had fun on your holiday Jan!:hug:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 14, 2009)

*Bunny Date- January 13, 2009*

This time it was Pebbles turn to visit Shadow at Jan's place. Jan and Shadow just couldn't wait to see the little girl.














Is this a major disapproval look on Shadow?:shock: After all, a new bunny is invading his space.

Or ... is hetelling me, "Pebbles is mine, you can't have her back!"


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 14, 2009)

They took little time to reacquaint themselves and the date was very successful.
















Jan couldn't be any happier to see another bunny that wouldn't try to bite Shadow's nose off. :kiss:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 14, 2009)

Greatpictures as always Stan, but you had 3 Beautiful/Handsome Models.

Jan whatbreed of Bunny is Shadow? He looks so Big compared to Pebbles. 

Stan where was poor Bebe? She must have missed Pebbles. Was she jealous of the smell of another Rabbit when you went home?

Susan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 14, 2009)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Greatpictures as always Stan


Thanks Susan, but I am having a hard time shooting black bunnies.








Bebe stayed home when I had Pebbles at Jan's house. Poor Bebe did miss Pebbles. When I brought Pebbles home, Bebe was all over Pebbles, sniffing and chinning her all over her body.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 14, 2009)

Perhaps absence makes the heart grow fonder?

I think its just wonderful that you guys live so close that you can hang out together with your buns 

(And I looove Stan's pictures!) Jan, you make a lovely model!
Autumn


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 14, 2009)

:blushan: Aww, thanks for all the compliments! And thanks for posting the photos, Stan. You know, I really _*must*_ start a blog for my babies.

Susan, Shadow is a New Zealand (at least, if not a full one, then mainly New Zealand). He is huge compared to Pebbles - I think he's around 9 lbs. He started off being very ungentleman- like at first, but he and Pebbles got on OK once they'd both settled down.

Pebbles is such a sweetie - she makes little chirping noises .

Unfortunately, Shadow and Jester still aren't bonded, although they do lay beside each other when there is a cage between them.That is why it was so nice to see Shadow getting attention from another bunny. I couldn't persuade Stan that he needed Pebbles to be here full time, though 

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 14, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Jan, you make a lovely model!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 14, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Pebbles is such a sweetie - she makes little chirping noises .


----------



## Saffy (Jan 15, 2009)

Awwww I think Pebbles is in lurvvvveeee .. :biggrin2: Lovely pictures - thank you.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 27, 2009)

LuvaBun* wrote: *


> Shadow's Gotcha day - 27th January (2007)


_*Happy Gotcha Day Shadow!!!*_


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 27, 2009)

Happy Gotcha Day! 
arty:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 27, 2009)

Aww, thanks for doing this :hug:. I am late getting online today, and I was so pleased to see you had already put Shadow's Gotcha Day on .

*HAPPY GOTCHA DAY, MY BEAUTIFUL BOY!

*Mommy and Daddy love you to bits. I am so proud of the way you've adapted to the Canadian lifestyle from the British one . I am so glad I chose you from the shelter 2 years ago.











Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 27, 2009)

[align=center]*Happy Gotcha Day Shadow*[/align]
[align=center]inkelepht::magicwand:arty::energizerbunny::bunny18:group::running bunny[/align]
[align=center]Susan[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 28, 2009)

Hoppy Valentine's Photo Contest!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 8, 2009)

Shadow and Jester is back at our place while Jan and John take some time off to the mountains. I may have them until next Monday (Feb. 16).






Here is their set up. They are in the same room so they won't miss each other. When I am home, at least one of them will be in the run downstairs.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 8, 2009)

Here is Jester. They settled quite nicely and started munching on their hay in the cages. Jester weighs 1795 grams.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 8, 2009)

Shadow weighs in at 3560 grams. He sits in the litter box most of the time because he doesn't like the smooth floor on the cage. He does come out when there is food been served.

Pebbles weighs 1165 grams, and Bebe weighs 2205 grams.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 8, 2009)

There is a nick onShadow's nose, as Jester took a bite a few days ago when they were home. So I am not allowing the two together during their stay here.
However Shadow and Pebbles are joined at the hips. Pebbles couldn't stop grooming Shadow the whole time they are together. They are like Romeo and Juliet. :love:
So Jan, Shadow may not be coming homenext Monday and leaving his love behind. :biggrin2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Jan,

Shadow and Jester are doing just fine here. Both of them are so good with their litter boxes in their cages and in the run. Shadow peed on the floor where Bebe peed, but thatwas the first time he was in the run and didn't know where the litter boxes were.

Pebbles continues to pee on the carpet and Bebe will pee on the concrete occasionally. All four bunnies are pooping all over therun though.  It must be a pooping and chinning war going on. 

When I put Pebbles and Shadow together, they are constantly side by side. Shadow continues to bury his head under Pebbles looking for grooms. At times Pebbles expects a groom back, and the two are pushing at each others head to get under the other. 






Here is Shadow again in his litter box.








Jester spends alot of time sitting on the stool.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 12, 2009)

Here is Shadow and Pebbles together. They got around 2 hours in the run today.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 12, 2009)

Aww Stan, you are taking awesome care of my babies :hug:.

I have at last managed to get online - it is taking a looonnng time to get on here ullhair:

Shadow looks so happy to be with Pebbles - he really misses having a bunny friend to cuddle . Have to laugh at Jester on the stool - he loves being 'up' on things (looking down on his mere subjects )

Tell them Mommy and Daddy miss them, and we'll see them soon 

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 12, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> - he loves being 'up' on things (looking down on his mere subjects )








:biggrin2:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 18, 2009)

How are you all doing, Stan? I've been wondering about you guys.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 22, 2009)

Stan?!:nerves1


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 22, 2009)

Where have you been? We need bunny updates! Oh, yeah, and Stan updates, too!


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 24, 2009)

Stan has just picked up Shadow, Jester and Georgia, as he is looking after them for the next few weeks, while John and I are in the UK. I am sure he will add some (excellent) photos of all the bunnies 

Jan


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2009)

Want someone to add her to the title?


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 25, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Want someone to add her to the title?


Thanks Ali, that would be nice


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 25, 2009)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> How are you all doing, Stan?


We are all fine, Crystal. I was going to reply to your post but didn't get around to it.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 25, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> We need bunny updates!


It's a party at Stan's house. :bunnydance: Seems like all the Edmonton bunnies are here. 

I am bunnysitting Cocoa who was here since Friday. Cocoa's family will be away for about 12 days before school starts.

Shadow, Jester, and Georgiacame this afternoon. They get to stay until Jan demands that I give them back to her.  This is the first time Georgia is at our house.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 25, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Stan has just picked up Shadow, Jester and Georgia, as he is looking after them for the next few weeks



Just fed them their treats and will head to bed soon. They settled just fine in their cages. Shadow is content by laying in his litter box, Georgia keeps jumping in and out of her litter box, and Jester is sitting on top of the stool I put in his cage. Cocoa was thumping so much as I put Shadow, Georgia, and Pebbles in the same room as her. Desmond (our dog) kept barking because he sees a different bunny in Pebbles cage, (I put Jester in Pebbles cage, and Pebbles in a smaller cage. Bebe didn't care less, as she laid sleeping and flopped out.

They all seemed to eat fine. They gobbled up their fruits and vegs, and I put oats in their pellets. They do like the new hay that I picked up.

This is their weights for August 24, 2009.

Shadow 3735g

Georgia1490g

Jester 1915g

Cocoa1475g

Bebe2290g

Pebbles1095g


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 25, 2009)

Done!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks Ali.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 25, 2009)

Anytime!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 27, 2009)

What I find amazing is that Stan gives the bunnies back everytime, lol.

I need to do some catching up, I didn't know who Georgia was until I dug a little deeper. Jan, you are so great for taking her in!


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Aug 27, 2009)

OMG... I just found this blog. All I can say is what a sweet couple Shadow and Pebbles make!!!!! They are just sooo cute together!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 29, 2009)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> What I find amazing is that Stan gives the bunnies back everytime, lol.



This time I think the bunnies don't want to go home. They are having too much fun. 
Here are the bunnies at our house.






Jester








Georgia








Shadow








Bebe








Pebbles








Cocoa


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 29, 2009)

*MagnoliaDee wrote: *


> All I can say is what a sweet couple Shadow and Pebbles make!!!!! They are just sooo cute together!



Thanks Sandra. Pebbles just loves Shadow, she is so relaxed when she cuddles beside him. Shadow doesn't mind Pebbles either, because he always nudges her for kisses.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Jan,

Just having lunch now. Jester is downstairs in the run. He is such a love. he is the cleanest and neatest bunny out of them all. Bebe is quite clean too.

They all leave poops/markings on the floor of the run though, but the vacuum quickly cleans that up. 

Georgia didn't have a poopy butt since the first day. I did give her a butt bath, by holding her under the tap. She didn't fuss at all and actually enjoyed it. She is fairly clean now. I do give her extra Oats to keep her poops firm.

It is very warm outside (30*C), but the everybun is enjoying the air conditioning in the house. They are so much at home, that they may never want to leave.


----------



## swanlake (Aug 30, 2009)

ahem, I would thouroughly enjoy more photos. Thank you.


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 1, 2009)

Yay. I can actually get on to post . Have had a few problems with the hotel online service.

Great to hear that my babies are doing well - especially about Georgia not having a poopy butt . Jester is really good at being a clean boy. I am sure they appreciate the air conditioning - we could use some of the 30 degrees here, although weather not too bad, considering!

Is Cocoa still with you? 

I miss my bunnies . Have seen lots of wild ones here, but I need a bunny cuddle. Tell them their mommy sends them lots of kisses .

Hope you and Mrs Pet_Bunny are coping OK, and they aren't driving you crazy 

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 2, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Is Cocoa still with you?



Cocoa'sfamily got home last night. 
We didn't have a chance to talk to them yet, but they will probably take Cocoa home laterthis evening (if I let her go). :twitch:

Bebe bit Carolyn again.:? I can handle all the bunnies at home, and all the bunnies at the shelter and never get a singlebite. :huh

Oh it's 3:04 pm Edmonton time.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 2, 2009)

*swanlake wrote: *


> ahem, I would thouroughly enjoy more photos.


More pictures?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 2, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Great to hear that my babies are doing well - especially about Georgia not having a poopy butt .


Pebbles is enjoying the time with the bunniesthe most. I am able to leave her in the basement run because she gets along with all of them. So she might be downstairs for 6- 8 hours when I switch the other bunnies for their turn to run and play. Shadow and Georgia goes down to play together, and with Pebbles, all three of them are laying beside each other. :biggrin2:

There is hope for Jester. I had Jester with Pebbles. After the initial chase and pulling fur, Jester left Pebbles alone. Had I more time for them together, Pebbles would of groomed Jester if she had gotten over her fear of him.

Pebbles is with Cocoa now before Cocoa goes home.


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 2, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> There is hope for Jester. I had Jester with Pebbles. After the initial chase and pulling fur, Jester left Pebbles alone. Had I more time for them together, Pebbles would of groomed Jester if she had gotten over her fear of him.


:shock2:WHAT!!!!!

That is amazing. I never thought Jester would accept another bunny. Pebbles must have the magic touch.

And Shadow must be in heaven - two gorgeous girls to snuggle with 

Thanks, Stan and Carolyn :hug:

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 2, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> And Shadow must be in heaven - two gorgeous girls to snuggle with








Pebbles grooming Shadow.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 2, 2009)

Pebbles grooming Georgia.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 2, 2009)

Pebbles grooming herself.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 2, 2009)

Pebbles is just a grooming machine!


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 3, 2009)

:biggrin2:

Isn't Pebbles a sweetheart!!! Seeing her and Georgia together - it does look like her Mini Me . 

Any updates on Pebbles and Jester?

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 3, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Any updates on Pebbles and Jester?



I haven't had time to put them together again.Hey, if they bond, Imight haveto keep Jester. :whistling 

Tuesday I was at the shelter, and out for supper. Last night we took Cocoa home. Today I was suppose to attend the Golf tournament and BBQbut declined as there is too much things going on. I am going to move Pebbles back to her large cage that I used for Cocoa when she was here. She didn't mind being in a smaller cage, but she did get all the free time in the basement when the other bunnies had to take turns.

Carolyn is very busy and spending long hoursat work. She moved to the new location and getting things set up, plus she has to do all the month end books.






Jester chining everything as the other bunnies did before.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 3, 2009)

Can you come to Texas and babysit my flemmies? You're such a great caretaker!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 3, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Can you come to Texas and babysit my flemmies?



I don't think I could handle the heat in Texas.
Our temperaturesare 89*F (32*C) but the nights are much cooler 45-55*F.
But you are tempting me with your flemmies. :biggrin2:






Look mom, no messy bottom.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 3, 2009)

We'll just have you come in Nov-Jan...when its about 70 degrees.

Plus you could take awesome pictures of my babies...


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 3, 2009)

I thought I saw a wabbit.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 3, 2009)

Such wonderful pictures!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 3, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Plus you could take awesome pictures of my babies...



Like this ...


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 3, 2009)

Or this ...






Peek a Boo!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 3, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Such wonderful pictures!


Thanks Dave. 






Getting bored of the pictures yet?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 4, 2009)

I love the pictures you take of the bunnies! You must camp out on the floor of the basement waiting for them to be photogenic!  

On a side note: Pebbles looks like a little grooming machine!


----------

